# PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Hallo liebe Community!
Wie ihr seht ist das mein erster Beitrag hier, aber ich dachte mir das man in diesem Forum so freundlich und gut beraten wird das ich euch auch mal frage! Ich mache mit diesem PC gerade meine ersten Erfahrungen und bitte euch um Hilfe!
Also zum Thema:
Ich muss mir ein System bis vor die Sommerferien zusammenstellen mit dem ich gern BF3 auf einer wirklich sehr guten bis besten Grafik spielen kann! Richtig ich baue mir einen PC nur für BF3! Nebenbei sollte er auch zum Programmieren dienen aber ich glaube das wird er schon können!
Mein Budget: 1000Euro !!Achtung!! Dabei muss auch noch eine Tastatur und ein Bildschirm einbezogen werden!

Bisher habe ich mir folgende Teile ausgesucht (Diese stehen aber noch nicht fest!):
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 x6 1090 BE 6x 3,2 Ghz mit Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev: B (oder doch eine Intel)
GraKa:                                     2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 6970 (vielleicht auch eine Nvidia)
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual
Gehäuse: Antec Dark Fleet DF-30
Bildschirm: 14" LG Flatron W2443T-PF
Laufwerk: LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA
Festplatte:                                     2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB
Netzteil: steht noch nicht fest
Mainboard: steht auch noch nicht fest dachte an ein AM3+ Board
Tastatur: keinen Schimmer! xD

Wie gesagt die Teile sind auch noch nicht fest! Ich bin stets für Veränderungen offen jedoch nur bis eine Woche vor den Sommerferien!
AMD oder Intel, ATI Radeon oder Nvidia is mir alles egal Hauptsache ich kann dannBF3 richtig ordentlich zocken!

Bitte euch um möglichst kompetente und schnelle Hilfe!

Vielen Dank schon mal!
The Rampage


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Bei einem 1000€ System rate ich dringend zu einem Sandy Bridge System.

CPU:
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kühler:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mainbaord:
ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ram:
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Graka:
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
bzw
ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ70-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gehäuse:
Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bildschirm: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland - kannste auch mehrmals nehmen.

Netzteil: 
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Laufwerk:
ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz/hellgrau, SATA, retail (90-D40FJB-UAN10) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Tastatur:
Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002235) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Allerdings kann dir noch niemand sagen was genau BF3 braucht für max settings.


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
Bringt mir den dieses Sandy Bridge System auch auf längere Sicht Vorteile?
Mfg
TheRampage


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Sandy Bridge ist in den meisten Games Leistungsstärker:
Test: Intel

Weiterhin verbraucht Sandybridge wenigr Strom und kann besser und mehr übertaktet werden.


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Erneut Danke !
Also wäre ein Sandy Bridge System einem AMD (x6) System auch in der Zukunft voraus?
Aus den Diagrammen entnehme ich das der i5 2500k also dem Phenom2 1100T be überlegen ist was Spiele angeht, richtig?
Sry für die vielen Fragen aber ich will auch was dabei lernen! 
Mfg
TheRampage


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Ja, ein Intel Sandy System wird immer schneller sein als ein Phenom II X6 (i.d.R.). 

Beim Monitor kannst Du auch einen etwas günstigeren  Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen, den Größenunterschied (23,6" vs. 24" merkt man nie im Leben). Die restliche Technik ist die Gleiche.

Bei der Grafikkarte sollte auch eine GTX560 Ti oder AMD HD6950 gut ausreichen, die sind nur 10-15% langsamer als eine GTX570. Wenn Du das im fps-kritischen Bereich umrechnest (z.B. 30fps statt 34fps) wird klar, dass die GTX570 auch nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn einer GTX560Ti die Luft ausgeht


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

gut!
also i5!
was die Grafik angeht habe ich keine Vorstellung also mir ist egal ob Nvidia oder AMD!
Werde wohl die HD6970 nehmen die mir GoldenMic vorgeschlagen hat! Ist ein wenig billiger und in der PCGH 03/2011 steht das die für Fps-Liebhaber ist! Also perfekt für mich! 
Was ich mich nur frage ist warum ich diese Festplatte nehmen soll und nicht meine?
Immerhin hatte mein Vorschlag 2Tb und kostet nicht viel mehr! Ist die qualitativ hochwertiger oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Das selbe gilt für den Bildschirm!
Ram, CPU, Mainboard, CPU-Kühler und Tastatur werde ich übernehmen!
Das ging aber flott !
Nun habe ich fast alles zusammen!
BF3 ich komme hhh 
Danke euch!


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Als Systemplatte würde ich eine flottere Festplatte nehmen, keine Eco-Platte. Daher der Vorschlag mit der HD103SJ.

Die Asus DCII HD6970 ist mit 297mm recht lang, und passt daher nicht in jedes Gehäuse. Das bitte vorher prüfen. Ins Sharkoon T9 passt sie (knapp) rein.

Über eine SSD in Kombination mit der Samsung F4 könntest Du nachdenken.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Naja im Gesamtrating kam die GTX570 ein wenig besser weg.
Persönlich würde ich auch sie nehmen, um in Spielen auch mal Downsampling nutzen zu können.
Die 1Tb Festplatten sind in der Regel besser da sie geriner Ausfallraten haben.
Den Bildschirm musst du selber wissen.
24" und LED Backlight wären mir da wichtig.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Also die Maße vom DF-30 sind(laut Mindfactory):
Breite: 19.8 cm

                                                 Tiefe: 48.6 cm

                                                 Höhe: 48.5 cm
Ich schätze mal das die Tiefe entscheidend ist jedoch weiß ich nun nicht ob sie hinein passt wegen den Festplattenplätzen!
Hast du da eine Ahnung?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Meinst Du das Antec DF-30? Da ist die maximale Grafikkartenlänge 292mm, die Asus HD6970 DC II passt da also leider nicht rein.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Hast du denn mal meinen Post bezüglich Downsamling gelesen?

Und nein das Stimmt nicht ganz.
Das sind die Maße des Gehäuses komplett.
Du musst aber im Inneraum quasi den Platz für Festplatten etc wegrechnen.


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

1TB platte notiert! 
24" sind mir verdammt wichtig und das hat der Screen doch auch den ich vorgeschlagen habe oder? Musst mal in den Link schauen!
Ok ich schau noch ob es einen mit LED-Backlight gibt!
Ich kann eben max 1k Euro ausgeben und das wird mit dem Bildschirm und gtx 570 leider überschritten!


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

gut ich hänge ganz schön hinterher-,-


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Naja dann kalkulier halt was dir am wichtigsten ist 
Und poste dann nochmal die fertige Zusammenstellung


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Also brauche ich einen 24" Bildschirm und ein anderes Gehäuse auch wen mir das sehr zu gesagt hat
Wunschfarbe: schwarz mit blauen Leuchten


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*



TheRampage schrieb:


> Also brauche ich einen 24" Bildschirm und ein anderes Gehäuse auch wen mir das sehr zu gesagt hat
> Wunschfarbe: schwarz mit blauen Leuchten



Bildschirm könntest Du auch einen etwas günstigeren Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" anschauen.

Und Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K62

Oder Du suchst Dir ein Gehäuse und installierst dann 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Am wichtigsten ist mir eine hohe Grafik bei BF3
und das der PC auch in Zukunft gut ist! Ich will den jetzt erst mal ein paar Jahre betreiben ohne ihn gleich wieder aufrüsten zu müssen weil mir das Geld nicht locker in der Tasche steckt!
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a638760.html


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Also den Bildschirm find ich gut!
Gehäuse such ich selber noch ein wenig!


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Was hat dir denn an dem T9 nicht gepasst?
Was suchst du denn?
Und welche der 2 Grakas wird es nun?


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Ich brauche ein schwarzes Gehäuse das blau leuchtet das T9 ist grün! oder?
ich weiß nicht welche 
Ich habe nur 1000euro und die gtx 570 ist relativ teuer, sagt mir aber mehr zu wegen Bildqualität...
ich rechne mal eben...


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Blau leuchtend:
Sharkoon Rebel9 Pro Value schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon T5 Value mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ohne Farbe:
Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon T9 Economy schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nur mal ein paar Beispiele.

Übrigens kann man sein gehäuse auch selber "färben" indem man sich Lüfter in der Farbe kauft die man haben möchte oder indem man sich z.b. Kaltlichtkathodenröhren kauft.


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Dann würde ich ein Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland mit 3 blauen Lüftern, sowie eine GTX560 Ti (OC) nehmen.


----------



## TheRampage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Also hier sagt mir das T5 Gehäuse zu...
Ne frage zum Antec DF-30 kann man da nicht was rausschrauben damit die Graka da rein passt? Weil ich das Gehäuse einfach liebe... 
Wenn ich schön sparsam kaufe und im richtigen Moment werde ich wohl die HD6970 holen
sie ist billiger


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Bei manchen Gehäusen kann man den Festplattenkäfig für überlange Grafikkarten entfernen. Ob das bei dem Gehäuse geht: 

Hier könntest Du mal nachfragen: Support-Forum von Antec

Alternativ kannst Du einfach auch eine kürzere Graka nehmen


----------



## TheRampage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Also ich habe mal eine Anfrage gestellt mal sehen was raus kommt!
Die anderen Gehäuse gefallen mir einfach nicht so gut! 
Ansonsten müsste ich dann ja fast alles haben...
Preislimit ist ganz schön eng....
AMD ist billiger dachte ich...
Bin mir echt übelst unsicher...
doch lieber AMD weil mit Intel wird das ganz schön enge und ich weiß nicht ob ich mit 5 Kernen solange hin komme wie ich vorhabe


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Amd ist nicht billiger, Amd kostet nur weniger, du verlierst dabei aber auch die gleiche Menge an Leistung.
Und ob sich das lohnt...ich glaube nicht.


----------



## TheRampage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

ok Intel 
also zusammenstellung:
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX = € 167,20

Asrock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX = € 102,85

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single = € 53,02

Asus DRW-24B3ST 24x SA LS BK R =€ 20,18

Logitech G110 Gaming Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB = € 54,10

Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 = € 31,98

24"(60,96cm) Samsung SyncMaster B2430L Schwarz 1920x1080 DVI-D/VGA = € 146,75

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s = € 40,76

2048MB Asus EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 = € 303,40

macht: € 925,14 zzgl. Versand!

fehlt noch das Case und irgendwo muss ich noch billiger kommen! BSP: Gibt es ein Intel-board was genauso gut ist nur ohne diesen Onboard-Grafik Müll

Trotzdem muss ich sagen das ihr echt super seid beide und euch die Zeit nehmt mir alles zu erklären!


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Das ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist ein paar € günstiger, damit ist keine Nutzung der IGP möglich (was aber im Prinzip egal ist, weil Du eine Grafikkarte benutzt)

Größeres Einsparpotential hättest Du, wenn Du ein nicht übertaktbares System nimmst, also z.B. 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~160
 Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 ~60

Dann reicht auch der boxed-Kühler, so dass Du da insgesamt ~60-70€ sparst.

Weiterhin reicht für FullHD auch eine HD6950 gut aus ;9

Grüße


----------



## TheRampage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Ok ich werde mal sehen wahrscheinlich reicht schon das Mainboard!
Im Moment sieht es so aus als würde alles passen!
Das Gehäuse darf nur nicht über 75 Euro kosten!
Ein System was man übertakten kann ist mir wichtig da ich das ganze ja so lang wir nur irgendwie möglich laufen lassen will ohne aufrüsten!
Denke das ich mir so die HD6970 leisten kann! ^,^
Vielen Dank für die ordentliche Beratung!
Wenn noch was unklar ist melde ich mich hier ok?

Gruß TheRampage


----------



## TheRampage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

So hab mir das Mainboard gesucht:
Gigabyte GA-PH67A-UD3, H67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
Ist ohne Onboard-Grafik und dadurch auch billiger!


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Mit dem Board kannst Du aber *nicht* übertakten! Dazu brauchst Du ein P67 oder Z68-Chipsatz-Board!

Das ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland könntest Du nehmen.


----------



## TheRampage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

-,- verdammt!
Wie ich merke muss ich noch ein wenig besser aufpassen 
Ich nehme das was du eben vorgeschlagen hast und:
Ihr seit genial hhh ;D
Zwischenstand: 902 Euro ohne Case 
dass heißt ich kann ordentlich was ausgeben und denk an dieses hier:
Antec Twelve Hundred schwarz mit Sichtfenster
Muss ich da was beachten? Graka dürfte rein passen oder? Es ist ja ein Big Tower!
Und ich glaube wen ich das Budget um 5 Euro überzieh ist das kein Weltuntergang! 
Hab ich jetzt alles? xD


----------



## Lordac (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Hallo,

für die geplante Hardware würde auch das Antec Three Hundred reichen, die verbauten Lüfter tauscht du gegen bessere aus und ergänzt die welche du noch zusätzlich haben möchtest (z.B. in der Front).

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## TheRampage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Guter Tipp!
Jedoch ist mir das Case etwas zu "langweillig"...
Ich habe meins gefunden aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## Typo3 (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*

Eine Frage...würde bei diesem Gehäuse auch alles Passen?
Hab auch vor mir einen Battlefield 3 Rechner zusammen zu basteln und kenne mich auch nicht so ganz aus  
Danke schonmal
Antec Sonata III 500 - Mini Tower - ATX


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*



Typo3 schrieb:


> Eine Frage...würde bei diesem Gehäuse auch alles Passen?
> Hab auch vor mir einen Battlefield 3 Rechner zusammen zu basteln und kenne mich auch nicht so ganz aus
> Danke schonmal
> Antec Sonata III 500 - Mini Tower - ATX


 
Netzteil und Gehäuse würde ich getrennt nehmen, das Antec EarthWatts 500 im Sonata ist nicht so toll. Für weitere Fragen mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, sonst wird es schnell unübersichtlich hier drin  Danke


----------



## Arkard (30. August 2011)

*AW: PC für BF3! Hardware Anfänger sucht Hilfe!*



TheRampage schrieb:


> 8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single = € 53,02
> 
> fehlt noch das Case und irgendwo muss ich noch billiger kommen! BSP: Gibt es ein Intel-board was genauso gut ist nur ohne diesen Onboard-Grafik Müll
> 
> Trotzdem muss ich sagen das ihr echt super seid beide und euch die Zeit nehmt mir alles zu erklären!



Beim RAM kann man knapp die hälfte sparen indem man die Module von Teamgroup Elite nimmt und selbst Corsair XMS3 gibts im 8 GB Kit (2x4) für ~32 Euro oder wenn es G-Skill sein soll ohne Heatpipes für ~30 Euro.

Beim Case kannst dir ja auch mal Coolermaster HAF 912 oder 922 anschauen, gut Lüfter verbaut und auch ansonsten ziemlich gut.
Bisher vergessen hast du scheinbar das Netzteil.  und da würd ich auch zu nem Markennetzteil mit ~500 Watt raten und nochmal 60-70 Euro einkalkulieren.


----------

